
Navy seals discuss toxicity of ego [video] - avitzurel
https://www.facebook.com/businessinsider/videos/10153195181519071/
======
pchristensen
If you like these guys, Jocko has a new podcast that's very good -
[http://jockopodcast2.com/](http://jockopodcast2.com/)

The recently published a book: Extreme Ownership[0]

He gave long interviews to Tim Ferriss[1] and Joe Rogan[2]

[0] [http://www.amazon.com/Extreme-Ownership-U-S-Navy-SEALs-
ebook...](http://www.amazon.com/Extreme-Ownership-U-S-Navy-SEALs-
ebook/dp/B00VE4Y0Z2/) [1] [http://fourhourworkweek.com/2015/09/25/jocko-
willink/](http://fourhourworkweek.com/2015/09/25/jocko-willink/) [2]
[http://podcasts.joerogan.net/podcasts/jocko-
willink](http://podcasts.joerogan.net/podcasts/jocko-willink)

~~~
avitzurel
I didn't really know any of those guys before watching the video. Thanks for
the info.

